

Quantum Number Generator - cema
http://photonics.anu.edu.au/qoptics/Research/qrng.php

======
cema
Other relevant links:

Live hexadecimal stream <http://150.203.48.55/RainHex.php> (They also have a
binary and "color" streams, as well as static info.)

A (small) article in phys.org <http://phys.org/news/2012-04-fastest-random-
silence.html>

A prior HN entry (<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3470490>) about a
"quantum number generator", from a different lab: <http://qrbg.irb.hr/>

